# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  Does your School have a 3D Printer?

## Eddie

Let's hear about it.  Does your school have any 3D printers?  What grades are permitted to use them?  How often does each student get to use a 3d printer?

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

My school has a Makerbot Replicator 2 and a Makerbot Replicator 2X

There are only three people who are allowed to touch the printers, but classes on 3D Modeling are taught to even the elementary.

Usually, as of now, when you take the class on design you get to print one thing that you have made. Those prints are usually handled by me.

----------

